# New thinking



## ideanese

If possible, how would you say "new thinking" (as a noun) in Latin - as in "We need new thinking in the public sector"?


----------



## jazyk

Cogitationes/sententiae/opiniones/existimationes novae or cogitata nova. But in your case, since you have the object, you need the accusative in Latin: cogitationes/sententias/opiniones/existimationes novas or cogitata nova.

Jazyk


----------



## Joca

ideanese said:


> If possible, how would you say "new thinking" (as a noun) in Latin - as in "We need new thinking in the public sector"?


 
May I chime in here?

If "new thinking" stands for "a new way of thinking", you could also say in the nominative:

"modus novus cogitandi" or "modus novus arbitrandi". 

The whole sentence could be rendered thus:

Publicum segmentum modum novum cogitandi/arbitrandi postulat. (Using the accusative, "postulat" means "demands": the public sector demands a new way of thinking)

Publico segmento opus est modo novo cogitandi/arbitrandi. (Using the ablative, literally: For the public sector there is work with a new way of thinking.)

JC


----------



## ideanese

Thanks


----------



## jazyk

Joca's examples are flawless. Here's another possibility using his original words and opus esse structure:

Publico segmento opus est novus modus cogitandi/arbitrandi.

The only difference between this and his second suggestion is that if mine were to be pluralized, the verb would also be in the plural:

Publico segmento opus sunt novi modi cogitandi/arbitrandi.

Whereas his would have invariable opus esse if it had a plural subject,which would be in the ablative:

Publico segmento opus est novis modis cogitandi/arbitrandi.

Jazyk


----------



## ideanese

Thanks to you as well


----------

